# Whats the latest news on TJ?



## TJFord#11 (Nov 17, 2003)

Hope hes recovering well....Hook'em


----------



## Mavs Dude (Jul 20, 2003)

They haven't said much about him lately. I think I heard before that the surgery went well and they will hopefully have him fully healthy for next season.


----------



## WhoDaBest23 (Apr 16, 2003)

Yeah I hope TJ's doing well. Hopefully we'll see him excite the crowds again next season.


----------



## #1BucksFan (Apr 14, 2003)

From what I hear, he should be fully recovered by late August.


----------



## TJFord#11 (Nov 17, 2003)

Ostertag-fan,

Thanks for the heads up and hope to see TJ lighting it up it up soon!!


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

He's right on pace to be back for next season. There shouldn't be any lingering affects from this injury but you never know.


----------



## #1BucksFan (Apr 14, 2003)

I just heard an interview with Terry Porter on AM 1510, The Game, and he said that Tj should be fully recovered and ready for training camp.


----------



## bigdbucks (Jun 7, 2002)

I am starting to get worried about this whole TJ Ford business. I have heard absolutely nothing, which tells me he isn't progressing as they would like him to. Also today i read an article on ESPN and they ranked us 5th but they said that we get an asterisk cuz they don't think TJ will be available at the beginning of the season. Is this a recurring problem exactly w/ TJ. Hopefully it's only a one time injury thing cuz his presence on the team is the difference between 30-52 and .500. This is killer if he isn't ready

ESPN


----------



## #1BucksFan (Apr 14, 2003)

Of course there are question marks because of the type of injury he sustained. But the talk is that he is rehabbing at the University of Texas, and has been talking to Bucks trainers as well as Terry and Larry daily. I'm confident that he will be ready for the season opener.


----------

